# success! black dragon hmpk (male) x white copper dragon (female)



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

these guys spawned yesterday and it only took one day !. very excited to have my own dragon line starting up that i will be crossbreeding to my ctpk spawn in the future ! 
mlae:








female:








eggs ! more then a 100 thats all i know haha :


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I can't wait to see my bubble nest with that sight. Must be very exciting for you.


----------



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

DBanana said:


> I can't wait to see my bubble nest with that sight. Must be very exciting for you.


you will love the feeling! its just like "dang i actually spawned these fish" hahah


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats! Good luck with the fry.


----------



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

dramaqueen said:


> Congrats! Good luck with the fry.


 thanks !


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Can't wait to see the fry! They are going to be so adorable!


----------



## nguyen (Jan 26, 2014)

AmbiantNight said:


> Can't wait to see the fry! They are going to be so adorable!


 i feeel the same way !


----------

